# 4 Pompanos and 15 Crabs



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

So we got a late start fishing today because we decided to take yesterday's pompano carcasses and go crabbing at 6:30 am. Came in very handy! Very nice morning to do so as we missed the rain but just kept the cloud cover. Got 15 nice crabs. Would have been 16 but one was Houdini and escaped the ice chest when we left the lid open so they could get some air. Oh well. 

So we got to the beach after 10:30 and got set up. Fished for a little while before getting our first pompano. Very quiet on all other bites with hardly any activity. Got 2nd and 3rd pompanos pretty quick. Then got pompano 4 and got him all the way in to within a foot of the sand when the hook popped out of his mouth and the weight went flying through the air all the way up the sand bank and landed right beside me! Wasn't too long after that I landed our last pompano of the day. So we were happy with our 4 pompanos. Only other fish caught was 1 remora, 2 blue runners, and about 6 catfish. Thanks JC for a wonderful day.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

You seem to have Pomp fishing down. Do you go to the same spot or do you switch it up, scout and read the surf?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Excellent !


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Boy, am I glad to see...*

...those crabs ! I was beginning to think they were gone for sure...


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Some terribly good eating laying there on the sand


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Male crabs in the surf... a bit unusual!

? How far out were you casting?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mind telling us what you were using for the pompano? I assume sand fleas


----------



## Surffishin (May 28, 2013)

Good lookin catch ..... I know exactly where you are based on the wave break .


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Have you been catching allot of small pomps. I caught Prob 15 this morning that were right under legal.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Bluefish Blues said:


> You seem to have Pomp fishing down. Do you go to the same spot or do you switch it up, scout and read the surf?


Sometimes I have to make a couple trips to the beach to find the right spot to fish. So it's not always the same spot. I wish it was that easy.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Pier#r said:


> Male crabs in the surf... a bit unusual!
> 
> ? How far out were you casting?


We caught the crabs in a canal not in the surf. I waded out to the first sandbar to cast my line out. Estimated my lines to be about 135 yards out from where I had my surf rod holder in the sand. How do I know that? Because all the line on the spool was out there. That is all I have on each reel.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Bravo87 said:


> Mind telling us what you were using for the pompano? I assume sand fleas



Sand fleas...Keep on fishin...


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

9/0 said:


> Have you been catching allot of small pomps. I caught Prob 15 this morning that were right under legal.



No we have not been catching shorties where we fish. You are catching next years legal size fish. LOL


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yea that's my luck. Maybe in the morning I'll do better.


----------

